# Marriage



## Johannaca (10 mo ago)

I wanted to join a site to see if others are going through similar relationship problems. I am so lost I just don't know what to do anymore


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome. Tell as many relevant details as you can to give people a chance to best advise you. 🙂


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM. you should find plenty of help here!


----------



## Johannaca (10 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

